# eyebrow tattoo or embroidery?



## rensky

any pros and cons? i have an appointment on saturday for eyebrow embroidery...i googled and read that embroidery needs maintainence every..2-3 years? whereas tattoos can last for 5-10 years?

has anyone done any of them? i did a search and found nothing...after care..? any suggestions? thanks! i just hate my brows...too straight and sparse and i've had it with eyebrow makeup...


----------



## sekmeht

what is eyebrow embroidery......do you mind me asking how much it costs and where are you going to have it done....thanks


----------



## Sina

nooooo don't do an eyebrow tattoo. I think it's so weird to do that. What if you hate it? What if you change your hair color? It can't be that hard to just color your eyebrows a little everyday.

btw, I don't know whta the embroidery is either...


----------



## rensky

embroidery is a newer way of doing it..it's much more natural ...several of my friends have done it and it looks amazing..u can't really tell whether they used eyebrow powder or whether it's embroidered! it's a gentler way of doing it..for details, must google..


----------



## rensky

this is what i found...
"[FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica] Eye brow tattoo is literally a tattoo. They use needles and colour to inject colour into your skin. The drawback is the colour will change (usually turns green or blue) after some time. It is permanent. To remove, you need to get a skin doc to laser the skin. 

Eye brow embroidery is almost the same. Just that the colour is only injected onto the top layer of the skin, so that it won't change colour. It lasts for two years." *FemaleBridesOnline.com*
[/FONT]


----------



## snosno

hello!
I just had my eyebrows tatted for the second time this week! I love it!!! I get mine semi-permanent...because time and style does change so it'll last for a good 3-4 years. You just have to make sure you go to a PROFESSIONAL. I have seen some ugly tatted make up out there and its just really horrible!
Mine are really natural...seems just like my normal brows..with nicely defined shape to them!  And it saves A LOT of time in the morning! (Oh, and NO mine do not turn like the ugly green/blue--although i've seen others like that)--That's why you must go to a professional esthetician.


----------



## rensky

hi! where are u located?
about how much did u get the semi-permanent done for?

thanks! i wanna compare some prices...



snosno said:


> hello!
> I just had my eyebrows tatted for the second time this week! I love it!!! I get mine semi-permanent...because time and style does change so it'll last for a good 3-4 years. You just have to make sure you go to a PROFESSIONAL. I have seen some ugly tatted make up out there and its just really horrible!
> Mine are really natural...seems just like my normal brows..with nicely defined shape to them!  And it saves A LOT of time in the morning! (Oh, and NO mine do not turn like the ugly green/blue--although i've seen others like that)--That's why you must go to a professional esthetician.


----------



## snosno

I live in OC...but I got mine done in LA. I'm asian...so I went to a asian owned professional place...just to make sure it'll suit my features best.  I have other friends that got eyebrows done in the colors to match their dyed hair..i.e. dark brown..it looks fine..but it looks like they have it drawn in.  I got mine done where it looks NATURAL...and if i want a more dramatic look I can always shade in with different eyebrow color pencils..etc... As for pricing.. its originally $500, but they are having a special till mid Oct. I believe..for $250.
Continue to do your research...it's your face..you only want the BEST...for urself, the price and style your looking for.
If you want..I can give you the number...doesn't hurt if you just have questions to ask them...Good Luck with your search!


----------



## Rondafaye

I had chemotherapy and my eyebrows fell out and didn't grow back right. So I have eyebrow tattoos. They have never changed color but they fade and need a bit of retouching after several years.


----------



## 4everLV

I've had my eyebrows tattooed for about a year now & I love them!
They don't look fake or anything, because of the way she did the strokes.

I'm asian, so we had to use black, & black usually turns blue, so she mixed in some brown dye to prevent it from turning blue, & the black prevents the brown from turning red!


----------



## rensky

i hv an appointment with one in alhambra........care to share the information for urs?

i'm being quoted $300 for the embroidery as it's quite uncommon here...and it's like a newer technology or sth..

let me know! thanks! 



snosno said:


> I live in OC...but I got mine done in LA. I'm asian...so I went to a asian owned professional place...just to make sure it'll suit my features best.  I have other friends that got eyebrows done in the colors to match their dyed hair..i.e. dark brown..it looks fine..but it looks like they have it drawn in.  I got mine done where it looks NATURAL...and if i want a more dramatic look I can always shade in with different eyebrow color pencils..etc... As for pricing.. its originally $500, but they are having a special till mid Oct. I believe..for $250.
> Continue to do your research...it's your face..you only want the BEST...for urself, the price and style your looking for.
> If you want..I can give you the number...doesn't hurt if you just have questions to ask them...Good Luck with your search!


----------



## rensky

how long hv u had them for?



Rondafaye said:


> I had chemotherapy and my eyebrows fell out and didn't grow back right. So I have eyebrow tattoos. They have never changed color but they fade and need a bit of retouching after several years.


----------



## snosno

rensky said:


> i hv an appointment with one in alhambra........care to share the information for urs?
> 
> i'm being quoted $300 for the embroidery as it's quite uncommon here...and it's like a newer technology or sth..
> 
> let me know! thanks!


 

The office number is 213.365.9633..it's on da 3700 block of Wilshire Blvd. in LA.  The head director is Mrs. Kang.  

Everyone has different needs and style...this place worked wonders for me, but as I said...do your research and get it done at a place that fits all your needs~ Good Luck and Have Fun with it!


----------



## cherry21

My mom had hers tatted like 10 or 12 years ago, and they still look good!
Her eyebrow hairs weren't thick and she was tired of using pencils, now they appear much thicker, but very natural. People are surprised when she tells them that they are tatted on. She has black hair and they haven't turned greenish or anything. Also, it makes plucking much easier b/c you have a guide.

However, if you're asain I would look into where you get them! I've seen a few asian friends with them and they can look very unnatural like they're painted on. Especially b/c they eyebrow hairs covering them are very light and thin. Def go to a place that specializes or caters to clients with similar needs.

The only drawback is the shape is permanent. If you like to change your eyebrows with the seasons it won't work for you. My mom is a very natural basic shape--no dramatic arch, etc. What looks good on your face now may not look good 10 years later. Hopefully this helps!


----------



## chandi

I had mine done by Debra Robson-Lawrence in the UK and it would be what's called embroidery - in the upper layer, and it fades.

From my (totally positive ) experience, you won't regret it, but it might hurt a bit (*DEAL with it* - it's worth it! ) and you should be able to draw in your ideal and direct the therapist to do them in the exact way you've specified. 

Good Luck! (from one eyebrow-challenged LOL lady to another! )

Cx
PS *Aftercare* - the provider should tell you that, if not don't go with them - if it's either embroidery or straight tatts, *DON'T PICK IT!* Seriously, don't pick or fuss at it, and ask the therapist/provder what aftercare they suggest, my Debra gal told me these at the initial consultation:

Don't pick;
smother with vasline;
don't expose to unfiltered sunlight or retin-a heavy creams
..... and she was so, so right (I picked a bit of my embroidery and had to get it redone, I know what I'm talking about!) C


----------



## The Snorks

noooo, don't tattoo your eyebrows on!  my aunt had hers done and it just looks weird.


----------



## rensky

I DID IT!!!!! it's so natural now!!! though i DID pick it..so i need to get it recolored!

it didn't hurt a bit! i am so sensitive to pain..and i didn't really feel a thing! i would say, get IT done! don't get tattooing..it doesn't look natural! 

hope this helps people who are thinking of it!


----------



## chandi

Yay, well done! 

I'm getting mine re-done shortly (subject to unexpected bills/chickening the sweet heck out!  ) and you've inspired me to pick my feet up a bit.

*Congrats! *

Cx


----------



## Adriane

Now, do you mean that the tatoos and/or embroidery are used in addition to your natural eyebrows, just to enhance or fill in?  Or is it just the tattoo/embroidery alone with no hairs there?  I'm confused


----------



## chandi

Hiya,

the way it works for me is I have SPARSE - as in hen's teeth  - pale brown eyebrow hairs for about 1 inch from my nose/inner brow corner.

(I don't know the technical term!  )

But suffice to say that even dyed, you cannot see those puppies at all from a distance of more than 10 inches....  

Debra filled in, with small diagonal strokes, the area where a kind and loving Mother Nature would have given me eyebrows, following the line I pencilled in.

basically though, the idea is that if you use pencil AT ALL the tatt/embroidery (which also involves needles LOL) covers that.

Thta's my experience, and aside from pain it was wholly positive, and the pain was only because I minced about pencilling and let the topical analgesia wear off...  

Cx


----------



## rensky

i need it recolored!!!


----------



## fayatte

rensky said:


> I DID IT!!!!! it's so natural now!!! though i DID pick it..so i need to get it recolored!
> 
> it didn't hurt a bit! i am so sensitive to pain..and i didn't really feel a thing! i would say, get IT done! don't get tattooing..it doesn't look natural!
> 
> hope this helps people who are thinking of it!


Hiii i know it's been a while since the post but i stumbled upon it looking for eyebrow embroidery reccomendations.  i live around your area, mind if i ask where you got it done?  i'm really interested in getting it done .....


----------



## nauticalstar

This is a really interesting thread! I've been wanting to get my eyebrows tattooed- I have two gashlike scars in one of my eyebrows. It makes it impossible for me to pluck, because it messes up the arch. and even when I get them threded and have a really nice shape- if I dont draw it in a little, I still look off balance. Its really annoying. But I've been putting it off because I found a wonderful lady who manages to shape both eyebrows so they look much more alike. Maybe I'll look in to it more


----------



## kristenmi123

I had my eyebrows done about 5yrs ago & just love them.  A few months ago I needed a slight touch up.  They are very natural looking but like others have mentioned make sure you go to somewhere w/ a good reputation.

I've also had my eyeliner done ~ nothing too drastic so as I age it will look soft and not a hard look.......

and a few months ago I had my lip liner done also.  I did my lips in a very lite shade but I love the definition.  I still have one more touch up visit for the lips & very happy w/ the outcome.


----------



## fayatte

kristenmi123 said:


> I had my eyebrows done about 5yrs ago & just love them.  A few months ago I needed a slight touch up.  They are very natural looking but like others have mentioned make sure you go to somewhere w/ a good reputation.
> 
> I've also had my eyeliner done ~ nothing too drastic so as I age it will look soft and not a hard look.......
> 
> and a few months ago I had my lip liner done also.  I did my lips in a very lite shade but I love the definition.  I still have one more touch up visit for the lips & very happy w/ the outcome.


yes yes!!! i'm looking for a reputable place!

I think a lot of places around my area might do it ... but a lot of places seem iffy so i'd like to get some recomendations beforehand ... i live in LA ... the SGV to be exact ..... any reccs??  or know anybody who would know??

does anybody have pictures of their eyebrows that have been embroidered??


----------



## rensky

*omg! this thread is still here! 

i can refer you to a lady...i can tell you the address and u go yourself...i dont know her personally but she knows my friend and my friend took me there..

it's on garfield and main st...in alhambra.

it costed $300..and it looks really natural! i can take some pics for you tonight!
*


fayatte said:


> yes yes!!! i'm looking for a reputable place!
> 
> I think a lot of places around my area might do it ... but a lot of places seem iffy so i'd like to get some recomendations beforehand ... i live in LA ... the SGV to be exact ..... any reccs??  or know anybody who would know??
> 
> does anybody have pictures of their eyebrows that have been embroidered??


----------



## rensky

*is this embroidery or tattoo? if it's embroidered..it lasted for 5 years? omg! sounds more like tattoo! *



kristenmi123 said:


> I had my eyebrows done about 5yrs ago & just love them.  A few months ago I needed a slight touch up.  They are very natural looking but like others have mentioned make sure you go to somewhere w/ a good reputation.
> 
> I've also had my eyeliner done ~ nothing too drastic so as I age it will look soft and not a hard look.......
> 
> and a few months ago I had my lip liner done also.  I did my lips in a very lite shade but I love the definition.  I still have one more touch up visit for the lips & very happy w/ the outcome.


----------



## rensky

*do it, do it! i highly recommend eyebrow embroidery...no more uneven brows!!!*



nauticalstar said:


> This is a really interesting thread! I've been wanting to get my eyebrows tattooed- I have two gashlike scars in one of my eyebrows. It makes it impossible for me to pluck, because it messes up the arch. and even when I get them threded and have a really nice shape- if I dont draw it in a little, I still look off balance. Its really annoying. But I've been putting it off because I found a wonderful lady who manages to shape both eyebrows so they look much more alike. Maybe I'll look in to it more


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

I've had mine done twice. Go to someone who uses semi perm ink. It does fade out & go back to normal. If you go to someone good, it'll just look like you used an eyebrow pencil.


----------



## fayatte

rensky said:


> *omg! this thread is still here! *
> 
> *i can refer you to a lady...i can tell you the address and u go yourself...i dont know her personally but she knows my friend and my friend took me there..*
> 
> *it's on garfield and main st...in alhambra.*
> 
> *it costed $300..and it looks really natural! i can take some pics for you tonight!*


 

YAY!!! pictures would help me a great deal!!
it's so close too!!

my e-mail addy is fayatte@hotmail.com or you can go ahead and add me on msn if thats more convenient for u

thank you so much!!


----------



## mshel

I"ve only seen one person w/them tattooed and it wasn't good.


----------



## diordramaqueen

I wish the ladies would post pics! . I'm really curious about it.


----------



## HubbaWubba

Personally, I wouldn't put a tatoo on my face. Eyebrow styles change over time and then you are stuck with that one look. Can you guys post pics of before and afters please.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Oh, good. I always dreamed of a world where people embroidered their eyebrows.

Will you be having the standard Lucknow, or would you like to try our Dorukha special today?


----------



## fayatte

mshel said:


> I"ve only seen one person w/them tattooed and it wasn't good.



eyebrow tattoos look pretty gross ... they turn green or purple after a while @_@

i've seen a couple of people who have gotten their eyebrows embroidered and they look REALLY natural... it just looks like u had them powdered in LIGHTLY but very well and even... besides, they fade in 2 years or so, so it seems pretty safe ... BUT they all had it in asia.  since i dont really go to asia, i really want to find a place to get them done here


----------



## fayatte

HubbaWubba said:


> Personally, I wouldn't put a tatoo on my face. Eyebrow styles change over time and then you are stuck with that one look. Can you guys post pics of before and afters please.



for those who are interested i found some websites that have eyebrow embroidery before and after pix .....

http://www.irmahulscher.nl/middel.php?target=2
http://www.biotouchcanada.com/portfolio.htm
http://delicatedetails.tripod.com/

i'd still like to see before & after pix of some local places though because i think the skill of the technician matters a lot!


----------



## socalgrl86

My mom has her eyeliner and lips aligned (lips are a nude color so they are totally natural) and she LOVES it. I'm actually thinkin about doing it myself soon (my cousin does it for a living) )


----------



## HubbaWubba

fayatte said:


> for those who are interested i found some websites that have eyebrow embroidery before and after pix .....
> 
> http://www.irmahulscher.nl/middel.php?target=2
> http://www.biotouchcanada.com/portfolio.htm
> http://delicatedetails.tripod.com/
> 
> i'd still like to see before & after pix of some local places though because i think the skill of the technician matters a lot!


 some look scary, but others look great. thanks for the links.


----------



## tokidokigurl

i know a girl who had vine with stars in it tattooed for her brows & it faded pretty fast cant really see it with her make up on either but it was pretty


----------



## pinky_ohana

Oh wow!!! The eyebrow embroidery looks like something I would do.
I've always wanted an arch.
I'm in L.A. again in November and would consider it.

Is anyone brave enough to show their pics/results?


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

You can't go to just any place & have quality work done. Lots of tourists here go to chinatown & eyebrows end up looking like crap. That's what you get for $100.00  These inks will turn other colors, you aren't suppose to use the same inks you use for regular tattoos.


----------



## pinky_ohana

snosno said:


> The office number is 213.365.9633..it's on da 3700 block of Wilshire Blvd. in LA. The head director is Mrs. Kang.
> 
> Everyone has different needs and style...this place worked wonders for me, but as I said...do your research and get it done at a place that fits all your needs~ Good Luck and Have Fun with it!


 

I am sooo interested now, but nervous since I've never had any cosmetic "inhancements" of any kind.

Does she have any pics of before and after?
Anyone else have recommendations in California?


----------



## pinky_ohana

Vegas Long Legs said:


> You can't go to just any place & have quality work done. Lots of tourists here go to chinatown & eyebrows end up looking like crap. That's what you get for $100.00


 


Exactly! That's want I'm scared of.
I really want someone reputable since I've seen some really bad jobs. Just like you've described.


----------



## fantastic_3

I am too chicken to actually go ahead to do it.  

I've seen a few very nice and natural ones and the horrible ones just scared the $hit out of me.  Imagine pitch black eye brows.  YIKES on some one with very fair skin.  I guess I would really do your research and pay tops$$$ for someone professional.

Good luck!


----------



## diordramaqueen

Wow some of those women's eyebrows came out really nice. I would love to get this done but so scared!


----------



## sheishollywood

diordramaqueen said:


> Wow some of those women's eyebrows came out really nice. I would love to get this done but so scared!



 Me too. I'm really considering it now. I have a great arch but it's really hard to see. I'm Asian and my eyebrows are pretty light colored so I power them in EVERY MORNING! ush:

Can you ladies post pictures of your embroidery? I think they look a lot better than a full on tattoo - which I would never get and was discourage of ever getting any perm. cosmetic. 

And you said there was hardly any pain? That would be the one thing that would scare me! 

Sorry for so many questions but also because they are a lot lighter, will you need to get retouches more frequently? 

I'm considering but I've never seen any of this in Vancouver, BC... =T


----------



## fayatte

rensky!!  hehehe sorry to bug u ...... do u have the pix?? 

or the # or address of the place and the name of the technician?? ... i'd like to go check it out!! alhambra is really close to where i'm at!  





rensky said:


> *omg! this thread is still here!
> 
> i can refer you to a lady...i can tell you the address and u go yourself...i dont know her personally but she knows my friend and my friend took me there..
> 
> it's on garfield and main st...in alhambra.
> 
> it costed $300..and it looks really natural! i can take some pics for you tonight!
> *


----------



## chicbabacool

I've known three women who had their eyebrows' tattooed and they looked really really bad. They all went to an esthetician who specialized in makeup tattooing and was supposedly an expert. It looks really fake and as they aged the eyebrow tattoos sagged and turned a slightly greener color.

Make sure that you get some information from third party places. The tattooers obviously want to sell you the tattoos so they're going to tell you everything you want to hear. Plus, you have to sign a waiver acknowledging that you know that tattoos don't always turn out right. It's a huge risk and if the tattoo goes wrong, it's on your *face* so you won't be able to hide it with clothing.

The embroidery looks a lot better than the bold tattooing the women I know got.


----------



## chicbabacool

I found some pictures of eyebrow tattoos!


----------



## apple_28

I have tattoos but getting one on my face sounds really painful... My mom was crying when she was getting hers done


----------



## fufu

finally did my first eyebrow embriodery today. Before, my eyebrows are little, sparse, has no head and no tail and looks unbalance. Now, I see myself with brows, I think i look weird, hopefully I can get use to it after they peel off and become natural.


----------



## meela188

i want to do this. does anyone know where i can get it done in miami


----------



## jenniferlc00

fufu said:


> finally did my first eyebrow embriodery today. Before, my eyebrows are little, sparse, has no head and no tail and looks unbalance. Now, I see myself with brows, I think i look weird, hopefully I can get use to it after they peel off and become natural.


FuFu! this looks great! where did you get your eyebrow embrodiery done at? do you have place address, number, and the person who did your eyebrows? THANKS YOU!


----------



## jenniferlc00

rensky said:


> I DID IT!!!!! it's so natural now!!! though i DID pick it..so i need to get it recolored!
> 
> it didn't hurt a bit! i am so sensitive to pain..and i didn't really feel a thing! i would say, get IT done! don't get tattooing..it doesn't look natural!
> 
> hope this helps people who are thinking of it!


do you have pictures of your tattoo embrodiery? address and number of the place? thank you.


----------



## pinky_ohana

Wow! I can't believe this thread got revived!
 Believe it or not, but I have a recomendation now. I absolutely love my eyebrows!!! 
If you ever meet me in person, you would not know I had it done. It just looks like powder, but the best part is that is does not come off when I swim or run, etc.

I believe she charges $395 and $150 for touch-up on any of her work there-after.
She's near San Francisco, CA... PM me if you want someone in NorCal.


----------



## jenniferlc00

pinky do you have address and number and PICTURES of where you got your eyebrows done in sf? please let me know. thanks.




pinky_ohana said:


> Wow! I can't believe this thread got revived!
> Believe it or not, but I have a recomendation now. I absolutely love my eyebrows!!!
> If you ever meet me in person, you would not know I had it done. It just looks like powder, but the best part is that is does not come off when I swim or run, etc.
> 
> I believe she charges $395 and $150 for touch-up on any of her work there-after.
> She's near San Francisco, CA... PM me if you want someone in NorCal.


----------



## skyqueen

This is an interesting thread. I have a few girlfriends that have had the eyebrow tattoo. Looks alright but now I'm interested in the embroidary...seems more natural. I've had my lips tattoed. Best thing I ever did. A little gloss or vaseline brings out the color. Gives your lips a good shape. But, as always, go to a good person. The right color and shape are very important plus very painful on the lips. You'll need a dental block.


----------



## NICOLE1

DOES ANYONE KNOWS A SALON  IN NYC THAT PROVIDES  EYEBROW EMBROIDERRY? 

THANKS!


----------



## Rondafaye

OK. Mine are tattoos. Here you go:


----------



## pinky_ohana

Teri is seriously the best kept secret in Palo Alto, CA!!!! I love her and will do this in a heartbeat!

http://www.terilurascrandall.com/

This is me with NO make-up (Don't laugh too hard!)... I took this picture for my friend in Asia since she couldn't believe I did it. I was really against it, but I did my research and Teri was the best there is:




Now I get out of the shower or the pool, my eyebrows are intact. If you do choose to go with Teri, Make sure you get Teri. There's another lady there, but TERI knows what she's doing!


----------



## meela188

^^wow your brows look amazing


----------



## pinky_ohana

meela188,
If you believe me... I didn't have full eyebrows. I used Anastasia and Benefit products for eyebrows, but the powder still came off.

Now I have a beginning and an end to my eyebrows and an arch! I love it that I don't have to powder every day. I focus on my eyes and face when I do my make-up and not 20 minutes just to get my eyebrows perfect.


----------



## yeppun_1

pinky_ohana said:


> meela188,
> If you believe me... I didn't have full eyebrows. I used Anastasia and Benefit products for eyebrows, but the powder still came off.
> 
> Now I have a beginning and an end to my eyebrows and an arch! I love it that I don't have to powder every day. I focus on my eyes and face when I do my make-up and not 20 minutes just to get my eyebrows perfect.


 

pinky - your eyebrows are AMAZING!!!  

Can I ask if your artist did the tattoo where they draw the individual hairs?  It looks so natural!


----------



## pinky_ohana

yeppun_1,
Yes! That's exactly how I asked her to do it.  
It was super dark at first, but less than 2 weeks later, it lightened up and until this day, no one knows my little secret.

I have to admit... Eyebrows are sooo important and it has given me more confidence lately... Funny, huh.


----------



## NicolesCloset

pinky !!! WOW. Your eyebrows are amazing.  You are a gorgeous gal.  I would love to have that done. I have an eye that is higher than the other. I dont know if anyone else has this problem.  UGH its a crazy situation.


----------



## yeppun_1

pinky_ohana said:


> yeppun_1,
> Yes! That's exactly how I asked her to do it.
> It was super dark at first, but less than 2 weeks later, it lightened up and until this day, no one knows my little secret.
> 
> I have to admit... Eyebrows are sooo important and it has given me more confidence lately... Funny, huh.


 
I want to get my brows done just like yours!  I love the shape, but overplucking has left me with _barely there_ brows ush:  Can I ask if your brows were that thickness before the pigmentation?  If not, maybe there's some hope for me!  *crossing fingers*


----------



## pinky_ohana

Awww... you ladies are soooo sweet! I got a little boost of confidence this morning. hee hee...   :shame:
I don't think I look that great without make-up, but after my eyebrows are done, I'll still wear a little bit of eye make-up, but I don't need to powder my eyebrows or anything. I do think I need to go in and ask her to do it a little darker... She'll do a free touch-up after the initial one.

NicolesCloset, One of my eyebrows was higher than the other and the other one had no arch. I had my eyebrows waxed the way I liked (at Benefits Brow Bar like a few days before) and then she went over the shape that I had PLUS she added the arch the right side and it evened out my eyebrows. No two eyebrows are alike, but she got them pretty close to perfect.

Yeppun_1, I planned this all out for like the past 2 years until I had the shape and thickness I liked, plus finding a good person to do the eyebrows. I didn't want to end up with green or blue tattooes for eyebrows (most of the ladies in my family has it). 

I would highly recommend you in trying to grow out your eyebrows. It'll be so hard because you can't really pluck or wax it for a while. If you do, make sure they are only cleaing up the eyebrow and not waxing it all off again. For me, it was easier on the pocket and me to not look at them for a few months or go to the salon.

You do have HOPE!! There's a thread right now where someone is used Talika on their eyebrows and she has some amazing results:  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/overplucked-eyebrows-i-have-the-solution-358333.html

I hope this helps!!


----------



## pinky_ohana

I just realized I had a picture of my old eyebrows in my profile, so I thought I'd share... I didn't have a defined arch or a clean tail. My eyebrows were super light.


----------



## yeppun_1

pinky_ohana said:


> Awww... you ladies are soooo sweet! I got a little boost of confidence this morning. hee hee...  :shame:
> I don't think I look that great without make-up, but after my eyebrows are done, I'll still wear a little bit of eye make-up, but I don't need to powder my eyebrows or anything. I do think I need to go in and ask her to do it a little darker... She'll do a free touch-up after the initial one.
> 
> NicolesCloset, One of my eyebrows was higher than the other and the other one had no arch. I had my eyebrows waxed the way I liked (at Benefits Brow Bar like a few days before) and then she went over the shape that I had PLUS she added the arch the right side and it evened out my eyebrows. No two eyebrows are alike, but she got them pretty close to perfect.
> 
> Yeppun_1, I planned this all out for like the past 2 years until I had the shape and thickness I liked, plus finding a good person to do the eyebrows. I didn't want to end up with green or blue tattooes for eyebrows (most of the ladies in my family has it).
> 
> I would highly recommend you in trying to grow out your eyebrows. It'll be so hard because you can't really pluck or wax it for a while. If you do, make sure they are only cleaing up the eyebrow and not waxing it all off again. For me, it was easier on the pocket and me to not look at them for a few months or go to the salon.
> 
> You do have HOPE!! There's a thread right now where someone is used Talika on their eyebrows and she has some amazing results: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/overplucked-eyebrows-i-have-the-solution-358333.html
> 
> I hope this helps!!


 
thanks, pinky!  I think i'll look into the talika and then wait to get my eyebrows done until they're grown back to the rough shape i want.


----------



## narcissus

Hi ladies...just to share with y'all, I did eyebrow embroidery last week and I luv it!! It looks so natural. Now I don't have to spend so much time in front of the mirror to draw my eyebrows anymore..


----------



## pinky_ohana

Congrats, Narcissus!!! I am still in love with mine!


----------



## beautify

Hi. Thanks for this thread. I really want eyebrow embroidery / semi-permanent tattoo, but I only see permanent makeup available in my area (125 mile radius). I might have to go without if I can't find this service around here, b/c I don't think I can take a plane trip soon  I really want the type where they draw little individual hair strokes too. Does anyone know how to find someone decent in my area? I can drive a couple hours each way or maybe more.


----------



## jidainight

pinky_ohana said:


> Congrats, Narcissus!!! I am still in love with mine!


Hi Pinky Ohana, love your beautiful eyebrows!  I also live in the Bay Area and really looking for a good permanent eyebrow place.  How did you find the person who did yours?  Have you looked at other places?  I'm also considering FacesPlus in SF which I've heard a lot about but doesn't seem to have as much customer care


----------



## bonjourErin

my mom has tattooed eyebrows... it lasts pretty long, but after like idk how many years.. probably 5 years AT THE LEAST, u have to get it redone. so shes got it tattooed twice in her life time, and shes had tattooed eyebrows since i was in elementary school (im 21 now)


----------



## bonjourErin

oh yeah just a little bit of advice... never get ur eyeliner tattooed.. it looks SOOO scary when people are without makeup LOL


----------



## pinky_ohana

jidainight said:


> Hi Pinky Ohana, love your beautiful eyebrows! I also live in the Bay Area and really looking for a good permanent eyebrow place. How did you find the person who did yours? Have you looked at other places? I'm also considering FacesPlus in SF which I've heard a lot about but doesn't seem to have as much customer care


 

Aww thanks jidainight for the lovely compliment! I'm still in love. hee hee...
Teri is truly the best kept secret on the Peninsula. Here's her website:  
http://www.terilurascrandall.com/

Just a tip:  Get your eyebrows waxed the way you like it. Once I had it the way I loved, I went and got them done ASAP.  

Teri spends the time to go over everything with you and choose a color that is perfect for you. Love her! Hope you find someone you like. That's the key... ask for referrals if you have any friends that have done them in the past. good luck!


----------



## Audrey10

pinky_ohana said:


> Congrats, Narcissus!!! I am still in love with mine!


 
Do anyone know of anyplace in NY that does the eyebrows that is awesome and looks natural>


----------



## pinky_ohana

Audrey, I dunno where in NY. I'm in California. But I would YELP places and look at reviews. Hopefully someone will chime in.   
Good Luck!!


----------



## pinky_ohana

I just got a touch-up yesterday, so that I can go darker and Teri didn't even charge me. Love her!!! I've seen her work for eyeliner and it's so natural! I'm going in for eyeliner next.... Excited!!!


----------



## bisousx

^^^GL with the eyeliner. I wanna do it, too


----------



## kengel41

Audrey10 said:


> Do anyone know of anyplace in NY that does the eyebrows that is awesome and looks natural>


 
i had mine done with Everlyn, owner of la peau day spa, between soho and little italy. really a good job.you may google the place. www.lapeauspa.com  everlyn has been makeup artist for beauty pageants over years and i got to know her from a fashion show. positive recommend


----------



## -Eve-

I'm also asian and want to get my eyebrows done.  I live in Las Vegas, any recommendations?


----------



## saira1214

bumpint this thread because I'm contemplating getting this done. I live in the Chicago area. Any input would be appreciate regarding the lasting effects and advice.  Thanks!!


----------



## k0be36

I just got mine down about an month and a half ago. and then got my touch up about two weeks ago.  I must say that the pain is quite painful.  However, it only lasts for a very short time, maybe 20-30 minutes.  the lady that did mine is based out of San Francisco but she was really nice and helpful, not pushy at all.  I also love the shape that she drew which is a huge plus for me.  The first time she did it, it peeled off and was a bit too light for me (she told me she did it lighter for me the first time on purpose because u can always fix it but if its too dark the first time, it will be harder to fix).  after my touch up, the color is lot darker and it looks very naturally.  I highly recommend doing eyebrow embrodiery because it saves me so much time in the morning, having to draw and redraw my eyebrow to get it right.  Now i just wake up and dont have to worry about it anymore.


----------



## kathyrose

I got my eyebrows and eyeliner tattoed almost 10 years ago. Never regretted it. My lower eyeliner ones faded and is barely there but my top eyeliner and eyebrows are still there. Looks fine to me and people always just thought I pencil my eyebrows everyday and I'm just good at measuring where and how thick everyday cause it's the same.

I'm looking forward for a touch-up in a few years. I just do my lower eyeliner when I am going out or whenever I feel like putting on make-up, which is rare.


----------



## Tanyasu

-Eve- said:


> I'm also asian and want to get my eyebrows done.  I live in Las Vegas, any recommendations?




Ditto.  Have you got yours done yet?  I need mine redone.  I got my eyebrows embroidered in Hawaii almost 2 years ago and it is almost completely gone (due to my bad decision for wanting a very light shade).  I've been in front of my laptops for hours and couldn't find any one out here in LV that do embroidery.  Please help!


----------



## nadineallan42

I've had my eyebrows permanently tattooed and I love them, they look so natural and it was pain free. I only had half an eyebrow on 1 side and was forever pencilling it in and trying to get a good shape, now they look perfect all the time from the minute I wake up! I would recommend getting them done as its really made a difference to my confidence. it was hard to find a place I trusted so I would recommend doing a bit of homework to find a good practitioner, I had mine done in Edinburgh http://www.enhancepermanentcosmetics.com good luck with getting them done x


----------



## bongcha

Embroidery needs maintenance after 2 years 
whereas tattoos can last for 5-8 years


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How to Apply Eyelash Extensions  |  How to do Glitter Tattoos


----------



## streem26

Yes, I have just had my eyebrows tattooed. After years of overplucking to the point where no more hair grows there any more, I decided to get the eyebrows done. I can't seem to get them right when I draw them in so after a mere year of procrastination I finally plucked up the courage. The actual tattooing did not take long at all, and I think it was a bit painful, like having someone rubbing a sore spot continuously. You just want it to stop. But, it was quick and I was delighted with the result. Before that I showed her what I want http://tattoo-journal.com/25-best-examples-of-eyebrow-tattoo/ There was very little redness and the skin under the tattoo became slightly swollen but there was nothing that anyone would have noticed unless they really looked. I was given some kind of Vaseline to put on the tattoos during the day so that they would not dry out, and then made an appointment for one month's time. In a month the brows will fade and may be darker in some parts than others depending on the thickness of the skin there. The girl will then renew some colour and add more brow where I want it as they were slightly under-done.


----------

